# Buzzing noise on speakers



## millsy5 (Nov 12, 2007)

I have a straight connection from the sound card (green headphone jack) on my computer to the phono (red & white) input on an amplifier. The cable is stereo to phono (1.5m long). When I have the volume low on the pc and turn up the volume on the amp I get a really bad buzzing sound on my speakers, espically the center speaker (I've a 5.1 setup). When I play music on the pc this noise is very bad. I get this noise both from the onboard and PCI sound cards. This is no conflict of sound cards on the pc as this occurred before I instlled the new sound card. I also tried a different stereo to phono cable but the noise is still there. Any suggestions on the cause of this noise or how to eliminate it?


----------



## Mosquito555 (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi mate!

Can you try switching from the phono inputs to tape/auxilary or whatever is similar? Usually buzzing indicates cable/contact problems but you never know...What happens if you plug standard PC speakers/headphones directly to your sound card output? Does the noise still exist ? 

EDIT:Also check with a stereo configuration instead of 5:1. The green sound card output is stereo only so the noise could be related...


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

could it be static? try moving the speakers further away from each other


----------



## millsy5 (Nov 12, 2007)

There is no noise when using the PC speakers.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

You have a "hum loop" caused by the amplifier chassis being designed to "float" isolated from ground, while the PC is grounded.


----------



## millsy5 (Nov 12, 2007)

is there a solution to this "hum loop" problem?


----------

